# Looking for a Quality Set of over ear Headphones - Suggestions?



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey Guys, not sure if this is the right forum but I'm wondering if you can recommend a great sounding set of Over Ear headphones. I'm not looking to spend $500 dollars but something nice and mid range priced, max of say $150-$200
I don't want to go too cheap either. 

I'll be using these for mostly for music and maybe playing a bit of guitar through

Let me know what you think, Cheers!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You need to decide first if you want open or closed cups.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

IMO.................. I like my Audio Technica ATH-M50’s.
L&M ATH’s
I use thes for recording & listening to vinyl.
They have the 50mm driver (that’s what the 30,40,50 refer too) and I can comfortable wear in my head. For a good 3 hours before it become hot & bothersome.
The new ones come with removable/ swap cables.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> You need to decide first if you want open or closed cups.


I don't know much about the difference but I'm thinking open means others will be able to hear the music? Sorry for that total dumb question. If that's the case, closed is a must


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yamariv said:


> Hey Guys, not sure if this is the right forum but I'm wondering if you can recommend a great sounding set of Over Ear headphones. I'm not looking to spend $500 dollars but something nice and mid range priced, max of say $150-$200
> I don't want to go too cheap either.
> 
> I'll be using these for mostly for music and maybe playing a bit of guitar through
> ...


I have closed back reference headphones from Sennheiser and Audio-Technica, and while I like them for recording, I don't enjoy using them for extended periods of time. The high-end is very detailed and it's a bit fatiguing after a while.

Studio reference headphones strive for accuracy, whereas consumer headphones exaggerate the low-end. You'd think that's a bad thing, but in practice, it actually sounds more balanced and pleasant to listen to for longer periods.

I have some Bose headphones that I picked up using reward points. I enjoy using them and the noise cancelling is quite good. I can't remember the model number. They were supposed to be around $300 at the time. The newer Soundlink (wireless) version on Amazon is around $269.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Grab n Go said:


> I have closed back reference headphones from Sennheiser and Audio-Technica, and while I like them for recording, I don't enjoy using them for extended periods of time. The high-end is very detailed and it's a bit fatiguing after a while.
> 
> Studio reference headphones strive for accuracy, whereas consumer headphones exaggerate the low-end. You'd think that's a bad thing, but in practice, it actually sounds more balanced and pleasant to listen to for longer periods.
> 
> I have some Bose headphones that I picked up using reward points. I enjoy using them and the noise cancelling is quite good. I can't remember the model number. They were supposed to be around $300 at the time. The newer Soundlink (wireless) version on Amazon is around $269.


Very interesting, would never have known about the Studio vs Consumer differences, that's why I love this forum, thanks! 

So from your description, you're definitely recommending Consumer grade then! If you had to pick from what you recommended, what would you choose?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yamariv said:


> Very interesting, would never have known about the Studio vs Consumer differences, that's why I love this forum, thanks!
> 
> So from your description, you're definitely recommending Consumer grade then! If you had to pick from what you recommended, what would you choose?


For everyday listening and use, I would definitely pick the Bose. I've had them for about 5 years now and I still enjoy using them.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Grab n Go said:


> For everyday listening and use, I would definitely pick the Bose. I've had them for about 5 years now and I still enjoy using them.


Any sound drawbacks by having a Bluetooth version?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yamariv said:


> Any sound drawbacks by having a Bluetooth version?


Technically Bluetooth is a compressed or lossy format. It's like the difference between CD and MP3. But I think Bluetooth has come a long way. It may be indistinguishable for most listeners.

For myself, I think I prefer wired.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I found the model name. It's the Bose Quietcomfort 25. It's discontinued and was selling for a lot less recently, but it's hard to find now.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

These: Sony MDR7506 Professional Large Diaphragm Headphone: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
I've had mine for years -- a legendary headphone for easy listening, studio mixing.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you want bluetooth?


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> Do you want bluetooth?


Yes, as long as audio quality isn't too compromised I think Bluetooth is a cool option. I want to use the headphones for lots of things and bluetooth would be super handy.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If you can find a pair of Bang & Olufsen H7, they are great over ear headphones. Bluetooth or wired. Great audio overall. I use them for listening to music, or while gaming. If they aren't on sale, they can be pricey, but they are really worth it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You can't go too far wrong with Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, or Audio Technica. It's all a matter of taste, comfort, feature set. 
If you are looking for extended wearing, and great sound quality for recording or listening, any of those three would have something in your price range.
If Bluetooth is something you want, get two pairs. One for the good stuff, like recording, and a portable pair to use with your phone. Despite the recent claims and upgrades to BT, the frequency response is still severely lacking, and the market is primarily for kids to use with their phone. Think Beats by Dr. Dre.
I don't know about your location, but in Hamilton here, L&M has a fantastic selection all set up for listening.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If you did want to spend $600, I looked up those Waza Air headphones, the battery life is really quite bad.

I recommend checking on head-fi.org.

For wired earphones, I have an old set of ATH-M30S which I really liked, but they devolped an imbalance [after 10 or 15 years?]. I'll bet the ATH-M50s are really, really good. The M30S had shallow earpads, the grills would chafe my ears, so I bought a set of deeper Sony earpads (an upgrade I read about on head-fi). I still use them with the guitar sometimes, Studio headphones have a flat response, which I prefer, but some people find fatiguing.

I have a set of MDR7506, which I like, are the standard for studios and are great for guitar. I also have a set of MDR7520 I use for "serious" listening and they make me think my 7506s are faulty. I have never heard a bad word said about the 7506s, which is why I think my set is bad, they sound muffled. Something I bought from the B&H in the US, I wish I would have bought them at Henry's (who always seem to have the lowest price in Canada on these). I'm thinking about getting another pair of 7506s.

I have a couple of noise cancelling headphones I bought for work. The bluetooth Plantronics BackBeat Pro 2 are very good. I would never have considered Plantronics until I bought a headset for my mother. The other set are earmuffs from Rona or somewhere with a built-in radio. Not bad sound for the price ($35?}, but they get steamy hot. Noise cancelling is just wonderful! The Plantronics, unfortunately I think by design, don't filter out speech, so if someone is listening to the TV, you still hear the TV. (FFS) I wish there was a switch for that.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Audio-Technica ATH-M40X.
When I was looking a couple of years ago, I tried the M40X and M50X back-to-back with the same source material. To my ears (which, strangely enough, are the ones that matter the most to me), the M50X, although excellent, sounded like a bit of EQ had been applied to both low and high frequencies. The M40X sounded just as good, but without the seemingly added EQ. Helps too that they were less money than the M50X. Still impressed with the M40X today, but as someone else pointed out, you won't want to wear this type of headphones for hours on end. The two-cord setup is a superb idea.....I have one cord connected to my PC, the other to the audio interface box in my recording rig.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Wooahh! Came back to a lot more awesome info, Thanks Boys!!

I'm leaning towards these BOSE ones right now, I have a few sets of Bose speakers, as do my parents and have always been very impressed with their products. This set has the Blue Tooth and the wired option which might solve the lower quality issue with BT..I could use BT with my phone but when I really want quality listening I could plug into my stereo or guitar amp with the cord option..Anyone have experience with these? I do wish they were noise canceling but I'd have to jump up a lot in price!

Close second I'm considering is the Audio Technica ATH-M50xBT as they are right in the same price range..









Bose SoundLink around-ear wireless headphones II- White : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Bose SoundLink around-ear wireless headphones II- White : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

If you can get the AT M-50’s for a good price you won’t regret it.
i have a set in my office and they’re great.
i also have a set of Sennheiser wireless that are a few yrs old for watching tv, a well as the Bose ones from Costco for $350 that my wife bought me for Xmas last year.

all are great, but the ATs probably are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

DavidP said:


> These: Sony MDR7506 Professional Large Diaphragm Headphone: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> I've had mine for years -- a legendary headphone for easy listening, studio mixing.


+1

I've had my pair for over a decade now and have only needed to replace the ear pads once. Great set of headphones at an affordable price.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Audio Technica ATH-M50X!!! I've been using mine for almost 4 years now with no issues. Some slight wear on the ear pads, but those are easy to swap out! I love the removeable cables and different size/style cables they come with! Also come with a 1/4" adapter to work with my audio interface!

Can't say enough good things about them! They are great for mixing as they are fairly flat, but still sound great when listening casually!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yamariv said:


> I don't know much about the difference but I'm thinking open means others will be able to hear the music? Sorry for that total dumb question. If that's the case, closed is a must


The advantage of open means your ears won't get as hot and sweaty, you'll be able to hear your doorbell and your phone. They're generally lighter and more comfortable. I use Philips SHP9500 when I want these features. For closed use where I don't want to hear ambient noise, I use Audio-Technica ATH-M50x which I think others are also recommending. I prefer the Philips though just for the comfort.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The other advantage of open backed headphones is they typically have a better, or wider soundstage. 

It may have something to do with the reflection of sound off the shell of the headphones. Like, if you spread your fingers and put your hand on your head over your ear like a spider, you can hear the closing-in effect. You're picking up all sorts of reflections.

We all need a quiet room.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I’ve got a number or open and closed back headphones and have spent an inordinate amount of time looking and buying since I found myself having barely having time to play anymore. Your choice may be dependent on the source, the type of music and other wants.needs. If you have a good source.., Hifiman is a good place to start...and they start at about $400 and go into several thousands. I have a couple sets as well as have Sennheisers, Beyerdynamics, 1More and others.

i would suggest checking out sites like head-fi.org amongst others to help you along. Careful...it’s a slippery slope and can be costly when you start looking at all the types (for instance open vs closed back) as well as sources and headphone amps...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok well I think considering all info, options and price range it's between the Bose Soundlink with BT and the Audio Technica ATH-M50X with BT. So from what I read though the Audio Technica is more of a studio/ flat response headphone vs the Bose which has more of a boosted sound for every day listening. 

Realistically, I'll probably use these for Youtube Vids, phone calls and music on my phone while travelling with the odd guitar jam or CD listening down the road. I'm thinking the Bose will be best suited for me right now. Who says I can't get another pair down the road right!   Anything else I may have missed between these two models before pull the$300 trigger?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can probably try the Bose at Best Buy [can you do that in a pandemic?] and see the ATH-M50X at L&M.

Compare the reviews on head-fi.org.

Bose 15 hour battery life.
ATH 40 hour battery life.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sennheiser phones have been on my noggin for 40 years or more. Right now HD 280 pro for recording, and the cheap light weight PX90 for casual listening, online lessons, and the like. I've had Bose, AudioTechnica, and others, but only in addition to my main choice of Sennheiser.

(Edit...Remember Koss? Weirdest EQ until those awful Beats came along. I wonder if the new ones are good.)


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions boys, very much appreciated! I ended up going with the Bose, they should be here tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

DavidP said:


> These: Sony MDR7506 Professional Large Diaphragm Headphone: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> I've had mine for years -- a legendary headphone for easy listening, studio mixing.


I've had a pair of these for years as well; they've been dragged around through FOH at festivals and all kinds of stuff. They sound fine, fit my head (which is large, and yes I've heard all the jokes) and are quite robust. 

Two things to note, though. The padding on the ear cups has a nasty habit of coming off the earcups at the most inopportune times. They go back on with some finagling. And the set I have bites; they fold to a very compact package, but when unfolding its easy to get some part of your finger bitten by the place where the ear supports come together. No blood, at least not yet, but _jeez_ that stings!

But note -- I haven't replaced them yet.


----------

